# wanted white logans or similar



## didz666 (Mar 2, 2008)

hi just joined the forum am just gettuing back into pigeons after a few yeras out lofts are going up any day now and am in need of some white logans rapidos or bussarts. Im not wnating them for free i will gladly pay for the right birds just i am struggling to find any one that has them for sale. Any help guys and gals would be great many thanks in advance


----------

